# When Nature call"s



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you do when you are on a coyote stand and your back teeth are floating and you gotta piss? I think this has wreked more than a few stands for me?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i piss :withstupid:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you always piss before after you get out of the truck an before you walk into a stand. 

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I hold it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Disclaimer:

Don't eat yellow snow!

:thumb:

xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> I hold it.


How do you manage to mount your rifle and pull the trigger then? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

knutson24 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I hold it.
> ...


If you have to ask that than all I have to say is they make pills to help with that. :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah and everytime this happens to me I think a coyote will jump out of the brush 30 yards away and of coarse , I will have the wrong gun in my hand!! 

Thanks for the input on a dumb post!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, this thread has potential to get very interesting, and disgusitng. 

Antelope hunting last year I filled up the Powerade bottle a little too quick. Sitting in a ground blind all day starts to wear on you, last thing you need is to be constantly thinking about how bad you have to piss. I took out my knife and dug a hole in the ground, in the blind, filled her up, threw some dirt on it and hosed it down with Scent Killer...Whatever it takes right. :bop:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I always take my leaks after a stand when I get back to the truck or walking back to the truck, before I move on to my next stand. Leave the scent after I am done hunting is my thought on that. Or if I am getting close to where I want to call and have to go, I will stop a mile from my stand, piss, then drive the rest of the way.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

b4 you leave the truck!! Or on the way back to the truck if absulutely nessary.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Carry zip lock freezer baggies. I carry a couple one is even full of stuff like wet ones and a few foldd sheets of paper towels.

 Al


----------

